# Canoe is DONE!!!!!!!!



## artistwood (May 23, 2009)

i finally finished it! over a period of 5 years, the wee lassie is finally done. EVERYTHING is wood.....no metal anywhere. my daughter caned the seats and is the only other person besides me that has done any work on the boat. most people peg the cane to hold it , but, traditional is tying the ends....so traditional it was. she helped because since heart surgery in janruary, my left hand is still kinda messed up. she did an awsome job!!! CA finishes still kick my tail once in awhile but after 45 years, i think i have the varnish thing about right. i'll do the final polish after we scratch it a bit.....we will launch in a week or so....more pics to follow! and to make my day even better.....i got blanks today from skywizzard for the blank exchange. he rocks! 
bear is HAPPY  :smile-big::smile-big::smile-big::smile-big:......have a good one............bear


----------



## CSue (May 23, 2009)

WOW bear!  How beautiful!  You did a really outstanding job on that canoe!  I bet its going to run smoothly, too.

Very very nice!  I like the ornamentation - nice touch.


----------



## leehljp (May 23, 2009)

VERY nicely done! Beautiful work. Can't call that "flatwork"? :biggrin: Inspiring!


----------



## Grizz (May 23, 2009)

Totally awesome!!!!!


----------



## clthayer (May 23, 2009)

That is the most beautiful canoe that I have ever seen.  I have my heart set on trying cedar strip kayaks...someday.

Christian


----------



## thewishman (May 23, 2009)

WOW! That is AWESOME!!! Very beautiful work - a professional job.


----------



## altaciii (May 23, 2009)

Bear, You have more patience than I do, but I guess if you want it done perfectly, you take your time.  5 years?  WOW great work it is beautiful.  That really takes talent.  Are you going to put water in the pool for the christianing?  Good job!


----------



## FloridaDon (May 23, 2009)

Bear,

That is not a canoe - that is a MASTEPIECE!

Absolutely beautiful - and the best part is that you will use it.

Florida Don


----------



## artistwood (May 23, 2009)

actualy, we are going to throw a cup of water from the lake on it right before we launch into a very large lake. i forgot to take a picture of the paddle that goes with it....i'll do that tomorrow. thank you all for the very kind words. i can safely say that the time it took to build it has been worth it.....thanks...bear


----------



## mrstampe (May 23, 2009)

*Amazing job!*

Amazing job on the canoe! I really like the scroll-work and waves on the bow. Did you build to a plan, from a kit, or straight from the imagination? Hope you're recovering well since Jan. Once again, top notch!

Mark
Pearland, TX


----------



## aggromere (May 23, 2009)

that's the most amazing thing i have ever seen.


----------



## Jim15 (May 23, 2009)

Neatest canoe I have ever seen, outstanding work.


----------



## johnnycnc (May 23, 2009)

Fantastic craftsmanship, Bear!
You have outdone yourself on this canoe, Sir.
I've never seen anything like this. Hope you have
a blast when you get her out on the water.:biggrin:


----------



## tim self (May 23, 2009)

That is one beautiful canoe!  Very extensive and admirable work.


----------



## skywizzard (May 23, 2009)

Bear, that's absolutely beautiful! Like Alex said, you have more patience than I do.  Glad you received the blanks, but had to be anticlimactic after the canoe.... Have a great Memorial Day.


----------



## Jim Smith (May 23, 2009)

That is truly a masterpiece.  It's like something the craftsmen of old would have done and you should as proud of that work as that canoe is beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## Douglas Feehan (May 23, 2009)

unbelievable beautiful, i wood be afraid to put that in the water i thing i would build a glass case to protect it, very well done


----------



## ngeb528 (May 23, 2009)

Bear,

You should be so proud of yourself.  That is the most beautiful canoe I've ever seen.

Have someone take a picture of you in it the first time you put it in the water.  It's a once in a lifetime memory.

Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Fred (May 24, 2009)

Definitely a beautiful work of dedication to your hobby and a testament of your ambition.

One thing though, where does your daughter get to sit. I guess it is a one "person' craft. Either way, I believe the fish will be jumping right in there with ya. 

Great job! Have fun on the lakes!


----------



## Dave_M (May 24, 2009)

Wow!  That is true craftsmanship.  Excellent work.


----------



## rherrell (May 24, 2009)

Stunning!!!


----------



## mickr (May 24, 2009)

OUTSTANDING ..LOOKS BETTER THAN THE ONE i BUILT.. I use mine for ricing, so it's pretty beat up now after 20 yrs..but the wooden canoes are lovely to paddle


----------



## LizardSpit (May 24, 2009)

WOW!!!  Truely a work of art!!!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 24, 2009)

Gorgeous - once I find a suitable wood that's NOT CEDAR, I plan to make one of those for myself....

Mesquite would look great, but be very heavy, I bet...I'm a HUGE mesquite fan since turning some for bottle stoppers...


----------



## DKF (May 26, 2009)

What a labor of love that has been! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## byounghusband (May 26, 2009)

Bear,
OMG!!  That is AMAZING.  I kayak and am planning on building a Cedar Strip Kayak for fishing.  Home made wooden boats are a 10+ on the cool scale (1 - 10).  Yours is about a 25!!!


----------



## VisExp (May 28, 2009)

Stunning work.  Enjoy the first launch, I'm sure you'll be turning heads on the water with that beauty.


----------

